# bouncy



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

my friend just cut his springs to drop his car. Yes i know it wasn't the best thing to do. but why is it that the car bounces so much now? what can we do to counter that?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

buy new springs. cutting them is a terrible idea. There is no way to improve the quality once they are cut... maybe try buying new struts, since the stock ones are probably blown now... I dont know much else that would help.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

go you think buying shocks/struts will help reduce the bounciness?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

a lil bit... but springs are a must... lowering springs are stiffer and have a different spring rate than the cut stock ones.


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

When you cut your springs and then put them back on a stock strut setup the spring is no longer as compressed as it was when it was left as it came from the factory. Springs will stiffen more as they become compressed and since stock springs are so soft to begin with the car will settle lower (hence lowering the car) which will not only reduce the already WAY to short of suspension travel on our cars but it will cause the springs spring rate to sifnificantly alter in the way it reacts, becoming stiffer sooner and softening up faster (as the car goes up and down) which results in your bounciness. This will also mess up your chassis if you ride over rough roads very often since you're most likely not even riding on the strut's lift but the bump stops that were there only to stop suspension travel, not act as the suspension.

i.e. Cutting your springs will eventually cost you more money than the 300-400 for a decent set of aftermarket lowering springs...


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

sentra_hilo said:


> *my friend just cut his springs to drop his car. Yes i know it wasn't the best thing to do. but why is it that the car bounces so much now? what can we do to counter that? *


It bounces so much because his springs are constantly sitting on the bumpstops. At least YOU know what YOU are talking about in saying that it wasn't the best thing to do.

Best bet is to first of all convince your friend that he's an idiot. Secondly, trash them chopped springs and buy a new suspension. Even a stock suspension will be better than his chopped springs. He'll think he's driving a high-performer again with just stockers


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

By cutting the springs... you are working the struts at a different length. A length they were not designed to work properly. Better get new springs.



sentra_hilo said:


> *my friend just cut his springs to drop his car. Yes i know it wasn't the best thing to do. but why is it that the car bounces so much now? what can we do to counter that? *


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

The real issue is you don't have enough damping to control the springs. You need to put in "performance" shocks like the KYB AGX's or equivalent. Getting an adjustable set is the easiest way to go since you can increase the amount of damping until you get the ride to wear you want it.

Cutting the springs is not a great idea since it increases the spring rate pretty quickly, and unless you know what you are doing, you can mess things up in a hurry. However, it's not the end of the world, you just need enough damping to control the spring. This is a common problem for everyone that puts in new springs but doesn't change out the factory shocks/struts to something that will handle the higher spring forces.

If its truly bouncing so much, sounds like the struts might be dead already.


----------

